# help tear staining



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi have a 13 week old puupy.
can anyone give any advice with tear staining. one eye seems okay but the other has become badly stained. ?
wiping it daily with saline solution. loads of products anyone tried envy or angel eyes. help.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

No direct experience but I would follow Helen's BARF argument here. What goes in comes out (somewhere) and I feel that staining could be caused by all the colours, additives etc in processed foods. Question is do BARF fed dogs get tear stains? Bet they don't.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

embee said:


> No direct experience but I would follow Helen's BARF argument here. What goes in comes out (somewhere) and I feel that staining could be caused by all the colours, additives etc in processed foods. Question is do BARF fed dogs get tear stains? Bet they don't.


Having a chocolate pup, fraid I can't comment on that


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

what about beard stains??? Lady has stains on the sides of her mouth....I'm guessing from the water, she is a slpy drinker...any ideas on how to get rid would be appreciated


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy has both tear and beard stains. I just use dog shampoo and water on her chin, but her beard gets dirty when she eats, drinks etc. The tear stains are a bit more of a problem. I read oh here to use bottled water - which I do. It worked brilliantly for a while, now she seems to have the stains again. I will be interested to read other suggestions. I have considered barf, but not really sure, maybe I should try, I just worry as she has such a sensitive tummy. Xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Forgot to say, I have tried Diamond Eyes, which is just an external wash and seems to do nothing. I seem to remember reading that Angel Eye contains antibiotic or something and is not recommended for long term use - does anyone know?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Izzy has both tear and beard stains. I just use dog shampoo and water on her chin, but her beard gets dirty when she eats, drinks etc. The tear stains are a bit more of a problem. I read oh here to use bottled water - which I do. It worked brilliantly for a while, now she seems to have the stains again. I will be interested to read other suggestions. I have considered barf, but not really sure, maybe I should try, I just worry as she has such a sensitive tummy. Xx


If she has a sensitive tummy then I would say that BARF would be the best feeding option given what our resident BARF advocate Helen has said in other posts. May be worth a try and it may help with other health issues which could be linked with how she processes and absorbs food and nutrients.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

form what i have red i think tear staining is caused by bactiria or a build up of yeast in the tear duct. 

angel eyes contains an antibiotic (one that i dont think is alowed to be sold in the uk or sold as a long term traetment) 

tereasa with teddy uses envy eye i think. 


none of my girls have tear staining as their eyes have colour on them, Delta had a littl as a pup but the way her hair has grown means it just looks normal. 

Echo has beard staining, which i have read could be cause by the fact she is on a high beed diet. have been meaning to try the envy eye as its ment to be good for beard stsinig.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

My poodle, Potsie, has one eye that runs. I wipe it up as quickly as I can and that helps. My vet said that the tears get a bacteria in them when they sit on the face, and that stains the fur. Environmental allergies cause the running sometimes, as do some foods (again, an allergy usually to something in the food).


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

What is Envy Eye? Does it work?


----------



## mollydolly (May 22, 2011)

I have used Angel eyes on my sweetie Molly and it works great,but every so often I use a tiny bit of baby shampoo diluted in lots of water and gently wipe the eyes out,remembering of course to go from inner to outer. Molly is so easy to bath so it really isn`t a problem. Being white she is hard to keep clean,so I give her little legs a wipe down probably once a week during the spring summer months.


----------

